# Stoves: matt vs enamel finish



## foggym (1 Dec 2010)

Hi, I'm looking at installing a Stanley Tara solid fuel stove and trying to decide on the matt vs enamel finish and wondering if anyone who already has one or the other, in any stove type, could offer a few words of advice?  I've heard that the matt is hard to keep clean but the enamel inclined to chip over time.  I like the look of the enamel but the stove is 500euro dearer in that finish and I'm not sure I can justify it.  On the other hand, the project is costing a lot anyway and I don't want to regret the outcome.  Anyone help me make up my mind?  thanks


----------



## fraggle (1 Dec 2010)

I have matt. It is hard to clean. It alwasy looks dusty, even when clean. The dusty ash colour ets ingrained in it. Having said that, when it is cleaned it doesn't look too bad. It has a used, rustic look I suppose!

Since then I have recommended satin/gloss enamel to 2 family members and a friend. Their stoves always look brand new!

I would go for the enamel, but the price should not be 500 more... any of the brands I look at it is generally about 200 more. There are loads of stoves out there so check around.


----------



## flatfish (1 Dec 2010)

Yes you should look around.  I have a matt stove but I prefer it to shiney enamel and therefore recommend matt.  It ia a matter of taste.  What does she who must be swayed think?


----------



## foggym (1 Dec 2010)

thanks, fraggle and flatfish, for the replies.  I'm putting the stove in the living room to replace the existing fireplace and I do think the enamel would look better. I was just very surprised at the price difference. I've phoned several Stanley stockists and they all quoted me the same.

The Tara stove I'm looking is a non-boiler, 8kw version.  I would be interested in any comments or reviews of other brands/models that anyone could pass on. Stanley is a brand name I know so any experience of any others would be great.  Thanks


----------



## DesignA (1 Dec 2010)

i have an enamel one, very easy too keep clean. it is the best thing i ever bought for the house. the heat is unreal. it burns nothing in comparison to the openfire we had.i seen them for €1230 last week.


----------



## fraggle (1 Dec 2010)

I have a Stovax and have no problems with it.

I hear Mulberry are Irish made and are practically identical to Stanley.

I also thought I heard something about Stanley being made in China now, but you should check that out if it concerns you.

Sometimes it is useful for seach the UK websites for review/info on stoves as there is a bigger market and we generally have the same brands.


----------



## tester1 (1 Dec 2010)

I have an enamel and it is a piece of cake to clean.


----------



## Sandals (2 Dec 2010)

have mulberry yeats matt, just priced purchasing an enamel one, matt terrible dusty/ashy looking always, family with enamel just wipe it clean and lovely and shiny. 

have enamel range in five years and never had any chips/hairline cracks etc.  

Id def spend the money (€500 sounds very expensive, as far as I know enamel black is cheaper than coloured enamel), with us I liked the look of the matt as it fitted in with the fireplace we had....

Can give u a phone number of two brothers who sell ranges/stoves from a shed behind their home who are very cheap as little overheads, in Galway.


----------



## WaterWater (2 Dec 2010)

fraggle said:


> Since then I have recommended satin/gloss enamel to 2 family members and a friend. Their stoves always look brand new!


 
I have a Stanley enamel cooker in green but would love to change the colour of it to cream. Is it possible to paint these things?


----------



## fraggle (2 Dec 2010)

I thought of this too for my matt one.

I have heard of enamel paint but it was spray based. You would have to remove the stove and then paint all the bits gradually. Imagine trying to paint moving parts like hinges etc???

Not worth it in my opinion.


----------



## foggym (2 Dec 2010)

Thanks for all the replies, folks, and Sandals, if  you have a number I'd be glad of it.  I'm trying to do all the shopping around that I can.

Those of you thinking about enamel paint,  I was told part of the reason for the price difference is that the enamal finish has to be baked on to withstand the heat of the stove, that it's not a simple paint job.  I don't know how true it is but you might want to look into it before putting paint to stove.


----------



## magicbeans (4 Dec 2010)

foggym said:


> Hi, I'm looking at installing a Stanley Tara solid fuel stove and trying to decide on the matt vs enamel finish and wondering if anyone who already has one or the other, in any stove type, could offer a few words of advice?  I've heard that the matt is hard to keep clean but the enamel inclined to chip over time.  I like the look of the enamel but the stove is 500euro dearer in that finish and I'm not sure I can justify it.  On the other hand, the project is costing a lot anyway and I don't want to regret the outcome.  Anyone help me make up my mind?  thanks



Be aware that the enamel one can chip much more eaisly, also over time high heat can cause fine cracking in the enamel.

Although enamel takes less effort to clean, there are some very easy to use cleaners / polish like stove black for the matt ones that you just wipe on twice a year and it looks good as new. Matt is also a fair bit cheaper.

Everything is a compromise, if you want better durabilty go for matt, if you want a certain colour and you don't mind the odd chip a little cracking of the enamel over time, go for it.


----------



## Sandals (5 Dec 2010)

magicbeans said:


> there are some very easy to use cleaners / polish like stove black for the matt ones that you just wipe on twice a year and it looks good as new.



Really, must look for these....


----------



## foggym (30 Mar 2011)

Just a final comment, went for matte in the end.  Got a good deal on a matte model in the Jan sale and went for it.  In about 2 months now.  Great heat out of it and have to say have no problem keeping the surface clean.  A wipe of a damp cloth.


----------



## itsalottery (9 Sep 2012)

Hi sandles 

I am considering buying a stove and live in Galway Can you let me have the contact details for that place in Galway that sells stoves. I would be very interested in visiting and having a look at their stock.


----------



## Sandals (9 Sep 2012)

http://www.gordonheatingsupplies.com/products.html 

just to update, I found out that cleaning my matt stove with babyoil and a dry babywipe removes all the dust. Delighted as the stove suited our fireplace as opposed to enamel. (only problem arises if husband overloads the stove and then babyoil starts to burn - sometimes one just cant win).


----------

